
MPAA, RIAA: Lawsuits won't protect content - jeremyjarvis
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20025357-261.html?tag=topStories2
======
Groxx
(from a report by a "coalition" "including": MPAA, RIAA, and AFTRA)

> _Peer-to-peer file sharing continues to account for at least 25 percent of
> all broadband traffic worldwide. A very high proportion of this traffic
> involves unauthorized copies of movies, TV programming, sound recordings,
> and other copyrighted works._

[citation needed]

I wonder how much Youtube alone accounts for, much less all the _legal_ video
services. And how much illegal P2P falls under US/EU traffic, outside of which
the coalition probably has little effective-jurisdiction.

edit: hahahahaha!

> _The coalition complained that the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, the law
> that offers Internet service providers a safe harbor from copyright
> liability, offers companies too many loopholes. They say that the way the
> law reads now, ISPs have too much of "an excuse to do nothing to combat
> pervasive and even blatant infringement."_

Oh, they _totally_ had that coming. After ramming it down our throats, and
attempting to do so to the rest of the world via the ACTA, it's nice to see it
biting them too.

